# Baby mice update... babies...also some questions...



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Well... that was alot harder than i thought.. (sexing them) just ''scruff them'' you said.. lol... HA.... well they can jump!! they wriggle!! they scare me  lol...

so teh sexing kinda didnt work, i managed to see some nipples on a couple of them, but thats not 100%... it was difficult. 

any way..

out of the little i have

2 brown ones.. one with the same colour belly, one with a different colorur belly.
2 black and cream ish bellys
the rest solid black.



Here are some phtoos, eyes are starting to open i think...




























mum and her helper (she is givign them milk too)



















Also... some of you may know i got 5 mice a few months back as pets... one was always odd lookign and we called him a rat... now.... he looks even more rattish.. he makes odd noises, and doesnt sound like a mouse, not the right size or shape.. ODD... and scares my OH.. lol

here she is... she is called anthony...



















(was cleaning them out, hence the mess..) ant next too a normal mouse.










and the others that live with ant






































 

what do you think?


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Babies eyes arnt opening yet so are just about 2weeks to the day id say as tomorrow morning you will probs find them with eyes open and the "rat" mouse looks like it could be male hence the size and shape difference to the others.. as male mice are huge and have no shape just big lumps..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Chazybabe said:


> Babies eyes arnt opening yet so are just about 2weeks to the day id say as tomorrow morning you will probs find them with eyes open and the "rat" mouse looks like it could be male hence the size and shape difference to the others.. as male mice are huge and have no shape just big lumps..


thanky!!
no balls though.... hmmmm he/she? lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous mice!!  One thing I'd like to point out though... That fluffy bedding is dangerous (especially for babies). Limbs and even heads can get tangled it in it resulting in the loss of said limb or death.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Gorgeous mice!!  One thing I'd like to point out though... That fluffy bedding is dangerous (especially for babies). Limbs and even heads can get tangled it in it resulting in the loss of said limb or death.


thanky, i know.. thats why i was cleaning them out  -- see other threadf  lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ignore me, then 

*lol*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Ignore me, then
> 
> *lol*



hehe!!






p.s my firned who was buying these off me, is no longerdoing so. so they areall up for sale, male and female.. *shouts* fenwoman!!!*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

cute

firstly, your rat/mouse

is a mouse.. she reminds me of the ones i used to get like this:










which is a result of them carrying the lethal red gene (i think) which causes obesity.. 










sexing...

its about the gap between the bits, and also the angle and shape of the "button" so to speak.. females are sort of round, and males are sort of more pointy..

this one is male..










this one is female..










(and scruffing them?? why!! hold them on your hand and gently lift them by the tail..)

hth

N


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nerys said:


> cute
> 
> firstly, your rat/mouse
> 
> ...



thank you for your help!! that mouse looks just liek mine!!
thanky re sexing.. that looks more simple!


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

I had that obesse gene in my mice once (only in orange,reds) and they were huge no matter how little you fed them..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Chazybabe said:


> I had that obesse gene in my mice once (only in orange,reds) and they were huge no matter how little you fed them..


very strange!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just had a look.. and oh my how they grow... they are running now!! Running!!! they are miniture mice!! lol... 
will get pics tonight as they ned cleaning again


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

they look cute :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> they look cute :whistling2:


lol...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I can sex mice at 3 days old  because im cool 

Cant wait for pictures


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i3yrni said:


> I can sex mice at 3 days old  because im cool
> 
> Cant wait for pictures



im going to try again in a min.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Grab the base of the tail and lift it up and go by the gap, becareful tho because if they arent tame/socialised they have spin round and bite you like i found out when i sexed someones mix who hadnt handled them as babies 


PICTURES! 

---Also because of your meal worm thread i have about 30 beetles and loads of worms!---


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

couldnt do it.. couldnt tell the difference! lol... tried to get pics too but they didnt work. 

lol im rubbish! will have to take them to smeones to sex.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i took a couple of pics.. this is the best one.










i guess female by the (|) shape.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bump :O)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like a girl, think i can see a nipple


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i3yrni said:


> Looks like a girl, think i can see a nipple


lol! lol thanky


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

UPDATE-



well i tired to sex them.. lol

i had them in the bath so they couldnt get out! lol

the all got out of the tub jumping and legging it, so so fast!

one bit me.. so i then on used 4 pairs of gloves lol.... not risking it! lol

i tried to sex them, but i just to blooming slow or blonde or somthing, i really did struggle. i attempted, and its APPROX, but 1.7? hay ho, they are stunning. i will be keeping females, and males,i guess unfortuantly teh males will have to go. i just need to findsomeone local who can sex them for me. What age do males have to be away from females? is it 4 weeks?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i know i am not that local but i am happy to sex them for you if your passing 

i split mine up when they are of a certain size rather than age (usually have a mix of ages in the nest so find it easyer to do it this way)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> i know i am not that local but i am happy to sex them for you if your passing
> 
> i split mine up when they are of a certain size rather than age (usually have a mix of ages in the nest so find it easyer to do it this way)


i know my dad wont give me a lift to yours, but if i can make him.. ill keep trying, ill coem your way. i just fpound another load of pinkies.. no male in there for a few weeks.. confuzzled... can they store sperm?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

If the male was present when the female had her first litter, then she immedialtey comes into season again and he will mate with her as soon as she has finished giving birth (sometimes during if he is too eager!).

Anna


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> If the male was present when the female had her first litter, then she immedialtey comes into season again and he will mate with her as soon as she has finished giving birth (sometimes during if he is too eager!).
> 
> Anna



so and so!!


----------

